# two train operation



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I am sure this topic has been discussed many times but my search has not yielded the info I need so here goes. I have recently built a small 24 x 48 N scale layout with double mainlines and now am interested in creating a separate power supply for the outside and the inside loop for switching purposes. I understand how to cut the rails and use a spacer to stop the flow of power, my problem is when the loco moves across this spacer at some point it will pick up power from both power supplies and this will cause a problem especially if the power is running in opposite directions. There must be a simple fix but not being a highly skilled electrical person this has me baffled. As a tool maker I can figure out mechanics with ease but electricity gives me fits at times. Thanks in advance for your help, if nothing else please direct me to a novice explanation of what I need to do.

Airshot


----------



## keitaro (May 1, 2013)

airshot said:


> I understand how to cut the rails and use a spacer to stop the flow of power, my problem is when the loco moves across this spacer at some point it will pick up power from both power supplies and this will cause a problem especially if the power is running in opposite directions.
> Airshot


Could i ask first why if you are running a train through a block or a switch what the other power supply would be running in opposite direction? 

how can you run it to the other line or block if it is being told 2mm apart go forward/backwards.

the lines should first off have the same + - 
Example
________ red wire
________ black
________ red
________ black

This is so when going through a point both lines should be heading in the same direction with the same current flow. 

maybe i misunderstand what you are saying though.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, but I have found my answer already, I posted a similar less confusing question in the technical area and have received many replies that have got me on the right track. I have not done anything yet...I was posing a what if question, just getting back into this hobby after a 20 year absence so I need to get caught back up. Just putting something together for me and the grandkids to play with. Thanks again.......


----------

